# Workshop and Call for Entries: Plastic and Pinhole



## kaiy (Mar 17, 2009)

This might be of interest for Plastic and Pinhole photographers.

The Curious Camera -
Plastic & Toy Camera Workshops in Tucson, AZ

Friday	 March 27, 2009 5:30pm  8:30pm
Saturday	 March 28, 2009 10:00am  4:00pm

http://curiouscamera.org/workshop.html
http://curiouscamera.org/workshop.html

1st Annual Competition

Get your creative juices flowing. Its all about your visual brain. The photographer with the fastest glass and best optics isnt allowed in this competition. This is about using the most basic tools and creating. We want you to have that feeling-the one that made you feel all warm and fuzzy about photography in the first place.

The Rules
1. The camera must have a plastic lens or a pinhole.
2. See Rule 1.


The Price of Submission and Submission Dates
1. $5 per image. You can submit any number of images.
2. All submissions must be received at ArtsEye / Photographic Works by Friday April 17, 2009

For more info-
http://curiouscamera.org/events.html
http://curiouscamera.org/events.html


----------



## JKnobelock (Mar 17, 2009)

that is a really neat idea. I may just have to play around with the pinhole again.... maybe make a new one out of a shoebox or a plastic skull!


----------

